# Mehspaltige HTML Tabelle parsen



## Mike90 (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

hat jemand eine gute Idee/ kennt ein gutes Framework um HTML Tabellen zu parsen ?

Also ich rufe eine Seite auf, die eine mehrspaltige Tabelle enthält und ich die Daten aus der Tabelle einlesen möchte.

Beispiel: Tabelle mit 1 Zeile

```
<table class='dt'>
<tr class='or'><td class='dc'>egon</td><td class='dc'>253</td><td class='dc'>7788</td><td class='dc'>ex1</td><td class='dc'></td></tr>
</table>
```

Gibt es ein gutes Framework ?

BG
Mike90


----------



## c_sidi90 (25. Mai 2012)

Das kannst du mit den Apache HTTP libs machen. (HTTPClient)

Du stellst eine Verbindung zur URL her, suchst dir die ID der Tabelle mit document.getElementByID und stellst dir so eine Referenz her.  Dann kannst du dir die Daten mit Hilfe einer Schleife auslesen und in deinen Listen speichern.


----------



## Mike90 (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ok danke, aber hab es jetzt mit XPath gemacht.
Klappt echt super.

BG Mike90


----------



## c_sidi90 (25. Mai 2012)

Stimmt das hatte ich vergessen, dann ist ja super!


----------

